# De-Wormed my Pigeons



## sriki (Jul 11, 2010)

I de-wormed my pigeons and one of them was found to have quite a lot of worms in the stomach. I was wondering to share the pics of the worms found in poop after de-worming.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That IS a lot of worms and some nasty looking poops. What wormer did you use? Just curious. I'm not a worm expert, but looks like roundworms to me.

Terry


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Good relief for your birds............
De-worm every 3 months. Yes they are round worms


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

If you are using the common albendazole based liquid wormer, then it has to be given 3 days in a strech for round worms. Hope you have not stopped after first day worming, what was your doctors input on dosage ?


----------



## sriki (Jul 11, 2010)

sreeshs said:


> If you are using the common albendazole based liquid wormer, then it has to be given 3 days in a strech for round worms. Hope you have not stopped after first day worming, what was your doctors input on dosage ?


I wanted to purchase Albomar (Albendazole based de-wormer), but I got Piperazine Hydrate liquid de-wormer (commercial name: Bripazine) which is a pink color nonviscous liquid. I gave about 0.25 ml via syringe (without needle) through mouth. Do you suggest me to give it another two doses for the next 2 days?


----------



## sriki (Jul 11, 2010)

BTW should I use a different de-wormer for other types of worms like tapeworm or flatworm? Plz advise...


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Bripazine has been listed for treatment against round worm, thread worm and hook worm.

Dosage for poultry is 30 - 60ml for 100 birds in drinking water every month.

It does not mention anything about repeating in consecutive days.

http://www.brihans.in/products.html


----------

